# Something just hit me...



## tryingtobegood (Aug 22, 2014)

Many years ago (5 i guess) i had a very odd situation. I was working night shift and got off at 6:30 home by about 7:00, when i got home my wife was clearly intoxicated, dressed in lingerie, and upset with me. 

She went on to tell me that she was waiting up for me all night to have sex with me in the morning...but she got an anonymous call in which someone said something to the effect "do you know what your husband is doing".

I actually called our phone provider and requested a call trace but they said this was not available. I did this in front of my wife. It has bugged me that this call was made...but i am just recently thinking it all smells fishy. I have asked her what was up that night and the explanation was the same.


----------



## Jung_admirer (Jun 26, 2013)

Sorry you are here OP. I suggest you send a private message to a moderator and ask this thread be moved to Coping With Infidelity. More than a few red flags in your opening statement, trust your gut.


----------



## tryingtobegood (Aug 22, 2014)

Oh my of course this was in the wrong area...duh. who can i contact to get the thread moved?


----------



## Jung_admirer (Jun 26, 2013)

@MEM11363 is currently online


----------



## tryingtobegood (Aug 22, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## Blacksmith01 (Aug 12, 2013)

The real Question is what was she doing drunk, wearing sexy things and projecting her guilt onto you?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Blacksmith01 said:


> The real Question is what was she doing drunk, wearing sexy things and projecting her guilt onto you?


Unless someone did make the phone call to "stir the pot" and the wife decided to cope with the call by getting drunk?

If so, someone was trying to ruin your marriage.

Who might that be? 

See if you can come up with some likely culprits.


----------



## tryingtobegood (Aug 22, 2014)

MattMatt said:


> Unless someone did make the phone call to "stir the pot" and the wife decided to cope with the call by getting drunk?
> 
> If so, someone was trying to ruin your marriage.
> 
> ...


I did come up with possibly two, however they are people whom i work with and other than arguments at work nothing that would cause that level of hatred.

This also was in a period of her abusing medication and alcohol. One night i came home from work and we had sex for about half an hour, and did not remember a thing when she got up. This incident is one of the main reasons i have some trust issues.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

tryingtobegood said:


> I did come up with possibly two, however they are people whom i work with and other than arguments at work nothing that would cause that level of hatred.
> 
> This also was in a period of her abusing medication and alcohol. One night i came home from work and we had sex for about half an hour, and did not remember a thing when she got up. This incident is one of the main reasons i have some trust issues.


Oh, it might not be hatred. It might be someone who wanted to break you up so that they could get with your wife.

And such a motive would need no hatred, just indifference.


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

6:30 AM and she's drunk. Are you sure that it wasn't just the booze doing all the talking? If she has that bad of a problem then she clearly needs help. I hope she's getting it.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

It is obvious that she was having an affair with John Barleycorn.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

6301 said:


> 6:30 AM and she's drunk. Are you sure that it wasn't just the booze doing all the talking? If she has that bad of a problem then she clearly needs help. I hope she's getting it.


Or she had not been home long from pulling an all nighter with some dude? Angry at you she had to stop and come home?


----------



## OldWolf57 (Mar 20, 2012)

Above post says it all.


----------

